# Full HD Lcd monitor suggestions plz



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm selling off my Sony 17" LCD monitor for 5K and want to buy a new one at around 10-12K max.Need Full HD,and since most of the monitors stopped bundled DVI cables,what's the cost of DVI cable and which one should I go for(Brand/DVI-D(single link/Dual Link???)
Plz suggest some good Full HD monitors @10-12K and which one should I be going for 22" or 24".Preferably Dell and Samsung,in that order.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

Dell S2209W 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 9.2k
Dell S2409W 24" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 13k - recommended

Samsung 2233SW 22" FULL HD LD Monitor @ 9.2k
Samsung P2350 23" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.6k 

BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k

Prices from here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96218


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you topgear.​


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2009)

^^ it's my pleasure to help you .......


----------



## paroh (Nov 3, 2009)

topgear said:


> Dell S2209W 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 9.2k
> Dell S2409W 24" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 13k - recommended
> 
> Samsung 2233SW 22" FULL HD LD Monitor @ 9.2k
> ...



Price of  Dell S2409W 24" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 13k - recommended at 
*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=2997

is around Rs.22,499 but u posted only  Dell S2409W 24" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 13k - recommended. Which price is the right ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2009)

As I said on the post that I got this price list from another thread so I had not personally checked the prices by myself but there is no way it can be 22.5K coz our forum member Cool G5 bought this monitor @ Rs. 14.4K on 21st OCt 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1173265&postcount=3921

BTW, you can get it at just Rs. 12750 
*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/dell-s2409w-12750-shipped-dell-u2410-144546.html


----------



## Dicehyden (Nov 4, 2009)

As its a sale season going on so i will sugges you to check out stuff with diger direct and overstock.com not sure they have some great prices and huge discount going on but make sure if they ship worldwide good luck with your purchase.

Ultrasound Repair    | Weight Loss Pills | Fanimation Fans  Bathroom Fan


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 9, 2009)

Go for Dell S2409W.
Killer Performance.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions guys.After scratching head for a long time and some helpful inputs from desiibond and cool G5,I went for Dell S2409 .
Booked it online via Dell @13.8K including shipping.So patiently  waiting for the shipment to arrive.
@desiibond @Cool G5
Thanks Amar anna, Thanks Gaurav.


----------



## asingh (Nov 12, 2009)

^^
@13.8K that is inclusive of taxes..?


----------



## mac555 (Nov 12, 2009)

bought samsung p2350 @ 10800   today.....very good monitor.....impressed with it....


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats sriharsha_madineni.
Welcome to the club. 
Do post your experience after you get it.

@asigh - Yes, 13.8K is inclusive of all taxes.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 12, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> @13.8K that is inclusive of taxes..?


yes asigh that is including all taxes and Shipping.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


mac555 said:


> bought samsung p2350 @ 10800   today.....very good monitor.....impressed with it....


Congrats mac555 that was a good deal coz they quoted 11.5k when I enquired.
BTW that was my initial choice before I moved on to S2409


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 13, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Thanks for your suggestions guys.After scratching head for a long time and some helpful inputs from desiibond and cool G5,I went for Dell S2409 .
> Booked it online via Dell @13.8K including shipping.So patiently  waiting for the shipment to arrive.
> @desiibond @Cool G5
> Thanks Amar anna, Thanks Gaurav.




Wait..13.8k??Just few days back i had gone to lamington road to enquire for Dell 2409...At an average the price was around 14.5k...So shipping this monitor is cheaper than buying it from lamington road??


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2009)

*BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k

Get this one, best for budget!
*


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 13, 2009)

Ronnie11 said:


> Wait..13.8k??Just few days back i had gone to lamington road to enquire for Dell 2409...At an average the price was around 14.5k...So shipping this monitor is cheaper than buying it from lamington road??


yeah the same happened with me,Every where else I enquired it was around 14.5 and no where less than 14K,even when Dell called me for the first time they quoted 14K,So just the day before planning to buy it locally I called them again, this time they said 13.8K including shipping and that price is valid for 10 days only.So I immediately booked it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2009)

Dell too quoted Rs.13.8K when I asked but got it from Lamington road as I needed it immediately then.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 14, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Booked it online via Dell @13.8K including shipping.



How did you book online ?
Do we need any credit card for that ?
Is online price cheaper than street price ?
Buying Dell product from online rather than street shop better way ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 14, 2009)

Revolution said:


> How did you book online ?


Well Revolution this is what I did,I clicked the YES I'M INTERESTED button below the monitor in this *Dell webpage.* Fill up the form and then they'll call you and quote the prices and tell you further payment details



> Do we need any credit card for that ?


The payment options were either DD or At par cheques or Bank transfers.


> Is online price cheaper than street price ?


In this case yes it is cheaper than street price,also availability of this model seems to be an issue with street shops.


> Buying Dell product from online rather than street shop better way ?


Firstly it is cheaper than street shop and that too delivered right at your door step.And since Dell has on site warranty,even that is not an issue.Only you have to wait patiently for it to arrive .They said 4-5 working days let's see.

P.S: Just now got a call from a friend who bought a Inspiron 1525 recently,he lives in a small town nearby and had a hard disk prob.Dell's service guy came all the way from bangalore and replaced his hard disk with new one.Well that just tells you about their warranty.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 15, 2009)

@sriharsha_madineni
Thanks.....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 15, 2009)

Revolution said:


> @sriharsha_madineni
> Thanks.....


You're welcome buddy


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot sriharsha_madineni & cool G5....didn't have any idea about this...i might order it online then....but then what about the warranty?if they deliver the screen at your doorstep,will they do the same for repairs etc


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

^^
Of course buddy..! Its DELL. The warranty is part of what you pay to them...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks a lot sriharsha_madineni & cool G5....didn't have any idea about this...i might order it online then....but then what about the warranty?if they deliver the screen at your doorstep,will they do the same for repairs etc



yes. and if you buy a premium panel display (which costs a bomb) and report issue, they come with new display and do spot on replacement if the existing one is faulty.

for normal h/w, they do provide on-site service and you need not take the monitor anywhere.


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

^^ Yes true. 

DELL is famous for its onsite service.  Be it a DELL server or a laptop, they are there.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
> 
> Get this one, best for budget!
> *



I was thinking of this monitor..but after all posts I am thinking 2 switch 2 Dell 
I thought support is not good for Dell in INdia...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

support for Dell may have become a bit scratchy but am sure that it's better than that of BenQ. 

Dell and Samsung FTW!!!


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

^^
Its still good. I still remember if DELL monitors have >4 dead pixel, they replace the whole thing.


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

*@sriharsha_madineni*
How did you order the *Dell S2409* online. I cannot see it on the website.

The 24" monitors I see there are:
E248WFP
UltraSharp™ 2408WFP
G2410
ST2410


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 16, 2009)

asigh said:


> *@sriharsha_madineni*
> How did you order the *Dell S2409* online. I cannot see it on the website.
> 
> The 24" monitors I see there are:
> ...


Yes even I had the same doubt.so I randomly typed a series of models while filling the form,but when they called me I enquired about S2409 and S2309,even the link they sent me during transactions for model verification was from DELL US site.Heard these models are nearing their EOL.

Here's the conversation I had with DELL.


> Dear Harsha  This is with regards to the conversation you have had with Dell regarding the S2409W Monitor.
> Following are the charges as mentioned:
> • Quotation for Monitor S2409W
> *Price* – Rs. 13800/-
> ...


Also since Bangalore is nearer to my town.I asked her to route the deal through any Bangalore dealer,for that she said they are imported from Penang,Malaysia by that dealer and hence had to route through him.
Aren't these assembled in Dell chennai plant??
BTW still waiting for the shipping,Called him to check the status,he said it will be home before saturday.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


KaranTh85 said:


> I was thinking of this monitor..but after all posts I am thinking 2 switch 2 Dell
> I thought support is not good for Dell in INdia...


NO karan,Dell's support is quite good.
This happened just a few days back.


> P.S: Just now got a call from a friend who bought a Inspiron 1525 recently,he lives in a small town nearby and had a hard disk prob.Dell's service guy came all the way from bangalore and replaced his hard disk with new one.Well that just tells you about their warranty.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

btw, ST2410 is kind of successor to S2409W. But stick to S2409W as ST2410 comes with lower brightness levels.


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

*@OP:*
Great so they are available. Thanks for the detailed post.

Also this is 16:9, which one is for 16:10. What about the EOL for this model. Where you heard about this..?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

S248W and S2408W should be 16:10 models. S2408W costs a bomb though but is worth every penny.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 16, 2009)

asigh said:


> *@OP:*
> Great so they are available. Thanks for the detailed post.


you're welcome bro



> What about the EOL for this model. Where you heard about this..?


Here


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

^^
Thanks man...!..Damn....!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the info asigh & desiibond....might look at the shipping option seriously now..i desperately need one lcd screen...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 17, 2009)

asigh said:


> *@OP:*
> Great so they are available. Thanks for the detailed post.
> 
> Also this is 16:9, which one is for 16:10. What about the EOL for this model. Where you heard about this..?


asigh for 16:10 models and specs this might help


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

^^
Excellent. Thanks a lot. Much appreciated.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 20, 2009)

yippee got my monitor a day before expected date .
There you go some pics of the beauty
*img43.imageshack.us/img43/5153/dsc005711280x960.jpg

Some more
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/9757/dsc005611280x960.th.jpg


*img197.imageshack.us/img197/4503/dsc005631280x960.th.jpg

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/5042/dsc005641280x960.th.jpg

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/9877/dsc005651280x960.th.jpg

*img36.imageshack.us/img36/646/dsc005661280x960.th.jpg

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/287/dsc005671280x960.th.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/706/dsc005681280x960.th.jpg

there u go my very own 3D Display 
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/8664/dsc005741280x960.th.jpg


*img197.imageshack.us/img197/1534/dsc005771280x960.th.jpg

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/3231/dsc005811280x960.th.jpg

Only two at a time 
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/5057/dsc005751280x960.th.jpg


----------



## asingh (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats man..........! That is so lovely. Great pics.

I am so so so absolutely jealous. Not even ashamed about it.


----------



## paroh (Nov 20, 2009)

@sriharsha_madineni hat is cost of Lcd monitor?


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 20, 2009)

I would suggest ACER H235H For just 12500/-
Full HD 1920X1080
Stylish.
But be careful of reddots as my friend's acer came with a dot.

--------------------------------------------------
Suggestions are based on experience.Pls feel free to comment.


----------



## asingh (Nov 20, 2009)

rohanmathew said:


> my friend's acer came with a dot.



A DELL would never. (FANBOY writing this)


----------



## desiibond (Nov 20, 2009)

DELL DELL DELL DELL DELL DELL


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2009)

@sriharsha_madineni - Congrats buddy. Enjoy the awesome monitor.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2009)

@ sriharsha_madineni - Congrats buddy! Remember me - I was the one who 1st recommended you this monitor


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 21, 2009)

> Congrats man..........! That is so lovely. Great pics.


Thanks asigh 


> I am so so so absolutely jealous. Not even ashamed about it.


I do that every time I look at your siggy,so its mutual bro hehehe 


> @sriharsha_madineni hat is cost of Lcd monitor?


@paroh The cost is 13.8K inclusive of all taxes and Shipping.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rohanmathew*                     *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _my friend's acer came with a dot._
> 
> A DELL would never. (FANBOY writing this)


+1.Yeah a Dell would never and Dell premium panels come with zero dead pixel guarantee I guess.


> *The Premium Panel Guarantee*
> 
> Dell monitors are designed and built to our highest standards, providing the quality and reliability you expect when you see the Dell logo. Each has been exhaustively tested and comes backed by a Dell Limited Hardware Warranty*. Unyielding commitment to quality and the satisfaction of our customers has driven Dell to offer a Premium Panel Guarantee ensuring replacement of UltraSharp series monitors with zero bright pixels. Even if only one bright pixel is found, a free panel exchange is guaranteed during the Limited Hardware Warranty* period, so you can rest assured your investment is protected





> DELL DELL DELL DELL DELL DELL


yeah Anna, DELL DELL DELL DELL DELL 



> @sriharsha_madineni - Congrats buddy. Enjoy the awesome monitor.


Thanks Guarav 
BTW Gaurav which preset mode are you running it in??
What is this DDC/CI ?? Is that to remove stuck pixels or what??
Should I keep it enabled?


> @ sriharsha_madineni - Congrats buddy! Remember me - I was the one who 1st recommended you this monitor


Yeah Topgear thanks  How can I forget buddy,you were the first one to reply when I Had no options in mind.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 21, 2009)

@sriharsha_madineni - The monitor is currently lying unused on my table since I'm having my exams from the coming tuesday & the graphic card on which rodent shitted has been sent to Zebronics which will return on Monday. But I can't collect it this week, so until December, the monitor will be lying idle. I didn't check with ppresets when I connected to the laptop. I guess it was on default mode. I don't know what is DDC/CI either!

BTW you have got a really good config. I'm fedup of this old P4 system.


----------



## asingh (Nov 21, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> +1.Yeah a Dell would never and Dell premium panels come with zero dead pixel guarantee I guess.



Its > = 5 or 4 dead pixels. Something like that. 

On the spot replacement....! DELL rulz+rocks.!

Hey how is the immersive gaming experience now.....!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 21, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> yippee got my monitor a day before expected date .
> There you go some pics of the beauty
> *img43.imageshack.us/img43/5153/dsc005711280x960.jpg
> 
> ...




Wow..amazing...is this 2409 model??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 21, 2009)

guys got another LCD for my room Sony Bravia KLV-22T550A.
had a minor accident while getting back home . Tv is safe,but I had minor injuries,So would open that tomorrow and will post some comparo pics of both side by side
*img264.imageshack.us/img264/956/dsc005881280x960.th.jpg

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/3188/dsc005901280x960.th.jpg

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/4226/dsc005891280x960.th.jpg


----------



## asingh (Nov 21, 2009)

^^
Hey hope you are fine..and will recover soon. Man, you are on the roll. A Bravia for the 'room'. Wow. Now you can game, via HDMI....! Get slightly more beefy PSU, and a good OEM HSF, and OC the CPU.

Hoping to see the Bravia pictures soon. Get well..!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah I'm fine although it hurts a little.But the excitement nullified the pains

So there you go Dell and Sony compared side by side.All the settings in defaults.

First in extended desktop mode
*img163.imageshack.us/img163/8830/dsc005921280x960.th.jpg

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/1936/dsc005941280x960.th.jpg

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/1936/dsc005941280x960.th.jpg

Then in clone mode with Dell as primary 

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/6483/dsc006001280x960.th.jpg

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/4291/dsc006051280x960.th.jpg

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/4691/dsc006061280x960.th.jpg

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/5003/dsc006111280x960.th.jpg

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/5003/dsc006111280x960.th.jpg

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/4751/dsc006121280x720.th.jpg

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/7784/dsc006131280x720.th.jpg

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/3547/dsc006151280x720.th.jpg

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/3451/dsc006181280x720.th.jpg

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/7748/dsc006191280x720.th.jpg

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/3817/dsc006211280x720.th.jpg


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 22, 2009)

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/7414/dsc006231280x720.th.jpg

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/9604/dsc006241280x720.th.jpg

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/6425/dsc006251280x720.th.jpg

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/1272/dsc006261280x720.th.jpg

Thought this might help those who are confused b/w going for LCD TV or LCD monitor for their PC.
Though there is not much diff while watching movies and videos. Docs and text looks much better on Monitor.Also the depth and contrast in pictures is fantastic in this Dell


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks stunning. I would like to see them both side by side in reality. Congrats.


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2009)

*@Sri:*
Wow great images. So the Bravia is also 29"..?

When ever you get time, post a couple of images side by side, and a game loaded. With all settings on high. Want to see the difference....!


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2009)

@ sriharsha_madineni - That's looks nice. A side by side visual comparison


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

^
Congrats!


----------



## dreams (Nov 23, 2009)

@sriharsha_madineni
congratz bro..the monitor of dell is a killin one. BTW, most of ur setup is the same as mine. Yur keyboard, altec, modem are all same as mine. lol

Guys I have a query, as of now, I have a old intel motherboard with in-built graphics. My current monitor is a 14" LG CRT. Thinking of bringin in a LCD most probably a 20 or 22".

But, will my inbuilt board support the resolution of the monitor?

My board is Intel D845GVAD2


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2009)

*According to intel's docs "Maximum 3D Resolution Supported by 845G series chipset:*

1600x1200x32 at 85 Hz " and"Maximum Overlay Display Resolution:
1600x1200x32 at 60 Hz and 1280x1024x32 at 85 Hz".

But a 22 inch LCD has native resolution of 1680*1050 ( & some has 1920*1080 )


----------



## dreams (Nov 24, 2009)

^^ so my board will not extract the full juice from 22". Am I right?
Should I go for 20" then? If yes, Dell is the gud choice again?

Sorry, if some1 feels I have hijacked this thread!!!


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

^^ Board meaning..?


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

Motherboard.


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

^^ Thanks Krow.

*@dreams:*
I guess you got it right. Yea DELL is nice.


----------



## dreams (Nov 24, 2009)

thnx asigh..wil hunt for one!!!

Edit:
Which Dell should I go,
Dell ST2010
Dell Professional 2009W
Both are 20" and have a resolution of 1600x900 at 60 Hz and 1680 x 1050
Only difference is the connectivity options and contrast ratio,
ST2010 as VGA (Analog) HDMI and Contrast Ratio 1000:1 standard contrast ratio (typical)
2009W as Digital Visual Interface - Digital (DVI-D) with High Definition Content Protection (HDCP), Video Graphics Array (VGA), 1 USB 2.0 upstream port, 4 USB 2.0 downstream ports and Contrast Ratio 2000:1 (typical)

Pls help!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

2009W has better features it seems. If you will use this monitor to game on a console, then go for one with HDMI, else DVI-D is as good. Both have equally good picture quality.


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

dreams said:


> 2009W as Digital Visual Interface - Digital (DVI-D) with High Definition Content Protection (HDCP), Video Graphics Array (VGA), 1 USB 2.0 upstream port, 4 USB 2.0 downstream ports and Contrast Ratio 2000:1 (typical)



This one is good. Digital option. Is the current standard.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 24, 2009)

dreams said:


> @sriharsha_madineni
> congratz bro..the monitor of dell is a killin one. BTW, most of ur setup is the same as mine. Yur keyboard, altec, modem are all same as mine. lol
> 
> Guys I have a query, as of now, I have a old intel motherboard with in-built graphics. My current monitor is a 14" LG CRT. Thinking of bringin in a LCD most probably a 20 or 22".
> ...


lol same pinch
I guess that extends to ipod touch 2G as well from ur siggy. Mine's 2G too 32gig one on 3.1.1 JB


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2009)

@ Krow & asigh - The dell is a better option indeed but it will not be supported by his mobo as his 845G supports only 1600*1200 max but the monitor has native resolution of
1680*1050 and 845G only has VGA conector so the DVI-D will be useless for me unless he is going to get a new rig 

@ dreams - Are you going to get a new rig sometime soon or you are going to use the monitor with your current config ? For a new rig dell 2009W will be the bet for you. But if you are not going to buy a new rig then you should opt for Dell ST2010


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 25, 2009)

> @ sriharsha_madineni - Are you going to get a new rig sometime soon or you are going to use the monitor with your current config ? For a new rig dell 2009W will be the bet for you. But if you are not going to buy a new rig then you should opt for Dell ST2010



@topgear 
I guess this is for dreams right??


----------



## dreams (Nov 25, 2009)

^^ I too believe the same. Its for me. I dont want to go for another desktop and thought of retaining my processor, RAM and change the mob alone. I even started a thread for it, but the responses were not satisfactory or didnt help me in making up my mind.

I use my desktop to watch movies and hear music. Days have gone when I used it to play games. So, according to my rig, what monitor is the best?


----------



## asingh (Nov 25, 2009)

@TopGear:
Yea correct. Did not notice that native support on the board would be VGA. 

*@Dreams:*
Get the monitor *TopGear* has suggested.


----------



## dreams (Nov 25, 2009)

thnx m8, have requested the quotation and mode of payments for Dell ST2010.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> @topgear
> I guess this is for dreams right??



Yup, buddy that was for dreams


----------

